# A Chain-Catcher that Works w/ the SuperSix hi-mod Frame



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks to Road Bike Review member Surfsjp, I now have a clamp-on chain catcher that works with my 2010 SuperSix hi-mod frame with a Shimano 7900 front derailleur. Surfsjp has the same frame (2011) with a Sram Red FD. The chain catch is made by SpeedPark, a Taiwanese company, and is available on eBay for $30.85 with free shipping (http://cgi.ebay.com/34-9mm-CNC-Chai...77?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1724f0b9). SpeedPark's clamp-on chain catcher is a knock-off of K-edge's more expensive clamp-on chain catcher. The difference is that K-edge's clamp works only on seat tubes that are perfectly round while SpeedPark's clamp is more forgiving and will fit on the slightly flared SuperSix hi-mod seat tube.


----------



## surfsjp (Jul 6, 2010)

Glad to help 123PRS. Post a photo when you get a chance.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I'd like to see a pic as well.. My new to me 2010 Supersix might require one of these. Even with a now perfectly adjusted FD I'd like the peace of mind!


----------



## surfsjp (Jul 6, 2010)

Here's a shot of mine:
<a href="https://s39.photobucket.com/albums/e158/surfsjp/?action=view&current=chaincatcher.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e158/surfsjp/chaincatcher.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice! How long did the shipping take?


----------



## surfsjp (Jul 6, 2010)

If I remember correctly, they gave a date range. It was on the front end of the range but still took so long that I forgot I had ordered it.


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

hum.... with my sram derailleur, I dont have enough space to put that just under the clamp derailleur, on yours... you can put the catcher clamp just under the derailleur clamp??


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing. I need to check to see how much clearance I have on my Force setup..


----------



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

Here are two photographs of the SpeedPark clamp-on chain catcher on my 2010 SuperSix hi-mod matte black frameset with a Shimano 7900 front derailleur.


----------



## surfsjp (Jul 6, 2010)

My setup is SRAM Red. It does kind of tuck up under just a little but not much.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Hmm.. well perhaps I'll order and see how it goes. Someone might be able to use it even if I can't.


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

I took a pic from my setup , really not sure...


----------



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

The Dog Fang DOES NOT work on the 2010 SuperSix frame. I tried one. It sits too high on the seat tube. The SpeedPark clamp-on works. No need to reinvent the wheel.


----------



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

The Dog Fang DOES NOT work on the 2010 SuperSix frame. I tried one. It sits too high on the seat tube. The SpeedPark clamp-on works. No need to reinvent the wheel.


----------



## neilcrumpton (Aug 5, 2010)

Does anyone know if this SpeedPark will work on a Caad10?


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

123prs said:


> The Dog Fang DOES NOT work on the 2010 SuperSix frame. I tried one. It sits too high on the seat tube. The SpeedPark clamp-on works. No need to reinvent the wheel.



I use the dog fang and it works with a tie wrap, as you can see.. but I took the picture cause we can see with my sram derailleur, I am not sure if I can put the speedpark clamp just under the derailleur clamp????


----------



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

As I said, I tried the Dog Fang and I could not get it to sit on the seat tube per the manufacturer’s instructions. The flaring of the 2010 SuperSix hi-mod seat tube prevented the DF from being positioned at the height it needed in order to work as designed. shotojs78, would you please provide some additional photographs of your setup, as it is difficult to see where the Dog Fang is on your seat tube and its relationship to the small chain ring.


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

Any idea whether this new catcher would work on an '09 SuperSix?


----------



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

It should work. The problem has always been that the seat tube on the 2010 Super Six flairs at the bottom, and this flaring of the seat tube interferes with the proper installation of most of the clamp-on chain catchers. FYI, I also own a 2008 Super Six. I believe the seat tube on that bike is similar in shape to the seat tube on the 2009 Super Six. On my 2008, I have the N-gear chain catcher. Nick, the developer of the N-gear, had to make a custom clamp to fit on the seat tube (he does this at no extra charge), because the seat tube is a little fatter than the standard seat tube. The N-gear can be ordered from Nick and costs $12.


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

Here's what I did with my 2010 Hi-Mod SUSI, quick and cheap(1cent). It's been working great since earlier last yr.


----------



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

I am not sure that will save your frame should the chain drop off the small chain ring. You want something between the small chain ring and the frame that will direct the chain back on the small chain ring. What you have may cause the chain to sit on top of the tie and cut into your frame. For $30, I would get the SpeedPark. It looks nice and it will protect your frame.


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

That may be so but if you look closely the head is angled just so the chain will be redirected back onto the small ring, I've had this on since April and as you can see no marks on the frame even though the chain has fallen off on the inside on occasion.


----------



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

All I can say is that you have been very lucky with your zip-tie chain catcher. Nevertheless, I look at it this way: $30 for a chain catcher is a small price to pay for something I know will protect my $3200 frameset from a dropped chain. I have seen the damage a dropped chain can do to a carbon fiber frame and it not a pretty sight. But each to their own.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Just an update.. I bought a black 34mm chain catcher from Speedpark on Ebay on Jan 15th or so.. Just got it today. (was in the post office on Friday though.)

Looks good and I'm sure t'll work well. I'll install it tonight and post pics of it on my 2010 Supersix.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

The Speedpark Chain Keeper I got of ebay works well enough with my 2010 Super Six. Might have to fine tune it still but it fits and looks pretty good on there.


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

ouf... the collars are very close. no problem to change the gear, big to small one??


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

I think there is a version that attaches to the SRAM FD clamp instead of using it's own separate clamp. Has anyone tried it?


----------



## nathanbal (Feb 23, 2009)

does the k-egde not work?


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

s2ktaxi said:


> I think there is a version that attaches to the SRAM FD clamp instead of using it's own separate clamp. Has anyone tried it?



yes sure but as you can see, his FD is not braze on...


----------



## laurent182 (May 1, 2011)

Hi,

Do you think this chain-catcher is compatible with Supersix 105 (2011)?

Regards,


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

laurent182 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you think this chain-catcher is compatible with Supersix 105 (2011)?
> 
> Regards,


which one?? model??


----------



## laurent182 (May 1, 2011)

shotojs78 said:


> which one?? model??


Sorry,

So I recently buy a Cannondale Supersix 105 in France.
The Front Derailleur is a Shimano 105 (clamp 34.9mm) (Model Number FD-5700).












Regards
Laurent


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

laurent182 said:


> Sorry,
> 
> So I recently buy a Cannondale Supersix 105 in France.
> The Front Derailleur is a Shimano 105 (clamp 34.9mm) (Model Number FD-5700).
> ...




??? I know you have a 105 front derailleur, you said.. super six 105.. I mean.. what kind of chain catcher you want??


----------



## laurent182 (May 1, 2011)

Sorry,

I'm looking for the SpeedPark Chain Catcher

http://cgi.ebay.com/34-9mm-CNC-Chai...77?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1724f0b9)


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

yes, according to some others guys on the forum.. yes it works.. but I was not sure with my sram force clamp derailleur.. you know, you will have 2 clamps.. the derailleur + catcher clamp, be sure you have enough space ...


----------



## laurent182 (May 1, 2011)

Hi,

I found a new chaincatcher manufactured by Canyon.
I think it is compatible with our Supersix.
https://www.canyon.com/_fr/accessoires/articles.html?ac=Z04_06








Someone already tried this model?

Laurent


----------



## surfsjp (Jul 6, 2010)

I believe that is for a braze-on front derailleur mount. Our Hi-Mod Supersix models 2010-2011 have the clamp on style and the only one that I found that would work and give me the piece of mind was the speedpark chain catcher.


----------



## laurent182 (May 1, 2011)

No,
The chaincatcher attaches under the bottle cage.

The english link:
https://www.canyon.com/_en/accessories/articles.html?ac=Z04_06

A German review :
https://www.tour-magazin.de/?p=10395

And a picture :


----------



## texascyclist (May 10, 2005)

You all seem to be overlooking an excellent catcher: K-edge. I have used it on my past two bikes. It is a very well made device. Made in the USA too if that means anything to you.


----------



## surfsjp (Jul 6, 2010)

texascyclist said:


> You all seem to be overlooking an excellent catcher: K-edge. I have used it on my past two bikes. It is a very well made device. Made in the USA too if that means anything to you.


Good point, I was originally going to try this one but didn't feel it was worth risking $60 just in case it didn't work. I could tell the taper near the BB would possibly be an issue. Now that it is confirmed the SpeedPark catcher will work I'll bet the K-edge will also. It's a tough one, $30 for speedpark (asia) or $60 for the k-edge (US made) - they appear to be the same although.


----------



## surfsjp (Jul 6, 2010)

laurent182 said:


> No,
> The chaincatcher attaches under the bottle cage.
> 
> The english link:
> ...


True, that does attach at the bottle. I'd still be hesitant to buy that unless you had a braze-on derailleur. I just can't imagine that not being obstructed by our clamp-on front derailleur on it's way to the ring. Do you have any photos of it working?

I guess if you had a very thin clamp it could work....


----------



## laurent182 (May 1, 2011)

I just receive my chaincatcher from Canyon.
Very nice device!!!

There is a need for a 4 mm spacer between the frame and chaincatcher because of the derailleur clamp.





Laurent


----------



## hypercycler (Aug 6, 2010)

Wonder if I'd get enough clearance on the SpeedPark unit on my 2010 Hi-Mod with Campy SR FD.... Anyone tried it?


----------



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

The K-edge does not work on the 2010 Super Six Hi-Mod. The clamp does not fit over the seat tube. The SpeedPark works.


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

so what will work on a caad 10 frame ,dontlike the bottle cage one ?


----------



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

The N-gear jump stop will do the trick. 

http://www.gvtc.com/~ngear/.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

laurent182 said:


> I just receive my chaincatcher from Canyon.
> Very nice device!!!


I have wanted one of those for awhile but Canyon doesn't ship to Canada. 

Time for someone in Taiwan to put some knockoffs on EBay!


----------

